# Anyone from south wales



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I was wondering if there was any people from wales (UK) particularly south wales or just over the border.I live in both swansea and cardiff. confusing eh?Jamie


----------



## chrisilf (Jan 29, 2003)

JamieI am not in South Wales, but I can see you if in Swansea. I am in Ilfracombe ! I am trying to get more info about IBS for benefit of my wife - who will not admit she has it.I have only just joined the Forum so I am not certain how the private messages work (must read the FAQs again) but perhaps this is the place to use them.Chris


----------

